# Gun sales up 80%



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you BLM . You are right in line with your mentor Obama in promoting gun sales.

"Gun sales in major swing states up nearly 80% this year: Will it have any bearing on election outcome?"

"According to FBI data, the bureau processed 93% more background checks nationwide from March through July this year as compared with the same period the previous year. "

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/gun-sales-swing-states-presidential-election


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Hopefully the guns will be used to stop Burning, Looting, and Murder.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

While there is no doubt that gun sales on up big time, the back ground check number is misleading. Checks are done for conceal carry permits (permits to purchase in MN as well) and NFA items like silencers as well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

After watching much footage of the riots, this is what I have observed.

BLM/ANTIFA are well organized and coordinated in their movements and attacks.

The other thing I noticed is that much of them are wearing ceramic armor plate.

A lot of them are wearing them under sweatshirts and other cover, 

but the plate corners are given away with movement.

IF you have an encounter where you need to fire upon someone, make it a pelvic or head/neck shot, not center mass.

Two rounds of 30 AP, both within 2 inches will defeat the ceramic plate.

The plate they are wearing does not go much below the rib cage, seems like whatever city they are in, 

they are all getting the plate from the same source.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The downside to this is there are probably a lot of people that have no business owning a gun now armed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> While there is no doubt that gun sales on up big time, the back ground check number is misleading. Checks are done for conceal carry permits (permits to purchase in MN as well) and NFA items like silencers as well.


 Also purchasing more than one only requires 1 back round check. So Liberal male buying one for his life companion may just do back round check in his name to save the time.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I suspect the number would be even higher if there was anything available to buy.

Exactly, one background check doesn't mean one gun. Could be several.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I suspect the number would be even higher if there was anything available to buy.
> 
> Exactly, one background check doesn't mean one gun. Could be several.


 Local fleet farm has selection of semi auto hand guns and revolvers. fair selection of hunting type rifles. Not up to their normal inventory. Also rumor is they are getting out of AR market. Seems PC call by new owners of Mills Fleet farm.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> While there is no doubt that gun sales on up big time, the back ground check number is misleading. Checks are done for conceal carry permits (permits to purchase in MN as well) and NFA items like silencers as well.


*You are dead on right here*. This is the reason I started looking into CCW statutes long before Wisconsin actually ratified this proposal into law. In fact (and admittedly paranoid) I actually drove down to our City/County Building to see if I could get a civilian license before some liberal idiot froze the law.

Now get this. I got my concealed carry license within nine days. I answered the front door, _found a mailman_, and signed for an envelope. I thought I would find Aunt Jemima coupons, but instead I found my license. I had to be within the initial 1,000 licencees who got their license. There was a glut soon after and the mail got slower.

I hate to admit this, but this license provision effected me and my clients. There was to be no more cloak and dagger over the sale of 'daggers.' Under Wisconsin law, a 'knife' was a perfectly legal self defense item under statue. Admittedly, it took a little 'fun' out of the transaction...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Local place to buy firearms an supplies.
"New Handguns Stocked weekly" And yes they have a good supply. Not as stocked as in normal times. Plenty of shot guns high to low end Good selection of hunting bolt action, and some crossover tactical of those models.
One RPR in 6.5 CR $1249. Below MSRP $149 over best deal I have ever seen on it. Savage 110 Tactical 6.5 and 308 $650. Stoeger Coach gun $379. 

Lot of common caliber ammo box price is down a 1 -2 dollars from two weeks ago . So it seems world has not ended yet.

308 165 gr 19.99 after $5 rebate example.

I do notice there are not as many pages devoted to firearms as normal. They have for PC management reason seemed to back off any AR and Ar parts sales. Inventory of parts not being restocked it seems.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Up a lot more than 80%

"The number of first-time buyers has skyrocketed this year, according to industry analysts, trade groups and the CEO of major gun manufacturer Smith & Wesson Brands Inc, Mark Peter Smith. In a Sept. 3 conference call with investors, Smith estimated that firearms neophytes accounted for about 40% of sales this year, an estimate he called conservative and "double the national average" in past years. In a Sept. 2 call, Sportsman's Warehouse Holdings Inc CEO Jon Barker said the company estimated that 5 million people purchased firearms for the first time across the industry in the first seven months of the year, which matched a recent figure put out by the National Shooting Sports Foundation, a trade group, based on a national survey of retailers."

"Eight of the top 10 all-time weeks for background checks have happened this year, according to NICS data that goes back to 1998."

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/u-s-gun-sales-soar-amid-pandemic-social-unrest-election-fears

This just shows how messed up Remington management was. Going bankrupt in record sales of firearms and being sold off in part .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If you can find em, buy em. One of the first things Harris will do if elected is go after the guns.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> If you can find em, buy em. One of the first things Harris will do if elected is go after the guns.


 Have them. Focus now is on enhancements to them. Tools and parts that make them better and extended the task they can be used for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have them. Focus now is on enhancements to them. Tools and parts that make them better and extended the task they can be used for.


I am set as well. My focus is on parts and ammo.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I guess I need to restock after loosing all of mine in that boating accident


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Local gun shops don't seem to have any issues getting inventory around here. They do go right out the door though. Sales are brisk from what I see. Regardless of the increased cost. 

Fortunately, previous administrations have taught me to stock up early and often so I'm all set for the storm if it happens. Not that Trump is any real friend of the 2nd Amendment either, just not as bad as the other side.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Check Fleet Farm local outstanding source for firearms and Ammo today.
Ammo is gone. first time I have seen that there. Some shot gun ammo limited .22 . They are picked clean.
Hand guns . Even in the worst of times they had a fair selection now down to a few.
Rifles nothing but you basic bolt action hunting stuff and that is not socked full. Few lever action Henry rifles.
Shot guns . Some but only basic hunting type. Not one of the so called tactical ones
7.62 and 5.56 mags gone
Parts Ar type 1 trigger parts kit, two upper rails some rail mounts for toys. Couple gas tubes. No barrels or gas blocks. 
Endless supply of Scopes
Some sights reddot type mostly the expensive stuff. On the open racks some cheap TASCO items.
For parts anything that is left is items that never sell.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ammo... ammmmmmoooooo.....

I’m set but damn.. try finding some 00 buckshot. IF it can be found it’s $1.20 a round and that’s if you can find it. 

Speaking with a friend of mine today and his take is if.. IF the SHTF after the election then ammo will be like gold. 

Opinion.. if trump wins there will be social unrest and even if it’s not in your area, ammo (and gun) prices will go higher than what they are today.

If Harris wins, she’s already said she will, by executive order, ban online sales. SCOTUS may reverse that but the alternative is to tax it so high it’s unaffordable. 

Either way... ammo will have some value. 

Btw, tons of cheap trap/skeet and bird shotgun ammo..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are good here. I just notice that stuff.
There were a couple of people on my range today. I dd not go out. The winds was really strong it just did not seem like a good day to play.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Buy whatever ammo you can right now, things can get Hot at any time.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Just bought some Federal Ammo - Self defense - for my .308 & my 9mm

308 WIN 150GR BARNES TSX
9MM LUGER 124GR PUNCH JHP

Got keep em running...not much available though...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I doubt any politician has enough power to come after our guns. Even though mine are at the bottom of a river here in South Carolina.
But ammo is what they have control over. They can force federal ammunition companys to stop.
And they can force another tax on ammo besides the "Parker" tax? 
Even my registered ones are my property.. Mine, not theirs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will not sight the source for this. I would not give them free advertisement for one some what truth post 

"Americans have bought record 17m guns in year of unrest, analysis finds"

"Americans have bought nearly 17m guns so far in 2020, more than in any other single year, according to estimates from a firearms analytics company.

Gun sales across the United States first jumped in the spring, driven by fears about the coronavirus pandemic, and spiked even higher in the summer, during massive racial justice protests across the country, prompted by police killings of black Americans."

"The increase in gun sales appeared to be primarily driven by more purchases of handguns, though Americans were also buying more rifles and other long guns, Brauer, the firearms analyst, said.
"

Have you done your part? This could get wild .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

One thing I have noticed allot of is people asking what you have, and many other personal questions related to carrying, bedside, places to hide stuff etc etc.
I think that is something that needs to be looked into, or as I am doing, not answering anymore.. Not that much matters anymore, but from now on, I am keeping things to myself.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No one Know what I have. Only a couple know were some of it is. 
No one knows where all of it is not even me. Good luck when this all hits the fan. Those that may come for it are not half as good as they think they are.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So now it is up to 18.6 million guns. Now I know every one did not all the sudden decide to take up hunting. People are scared. Scared people do crazy stuff. Other side of it left wants to start more trouble and they want to up their game

"Gun sales surged 65% in the month of October as this year's figures show a continued "record firearm sales pace" amid unrest and uncertainty, according to statistics released Monday."

"An estimated 1.9 million firearms were sold in October this year, a 65% spike from the same month in 2019,"

https://www.foxnews.com/us/gun-sales-october-previous-annual-record-high


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe people bought because they actually had history lessons and have been paying attention to this.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/CUHKSxkP1YLm/


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The statistic on gun purchases should surprise no one and make those in government take notice (along with the left). What is interesting but not surprising to me is the number of women that are buying. At a recent gun show I noticed quite a few women actually sitting down and buying guns. More than normal. And it was a mixed group from all ethnicities which was good to see. A lot of Trump hats. 

The only thing that surprised me a little was shotgun ammo. I can see pistol and common rifle ammo (9mm, .223/5.56, etc) being sold out but pretty much all types of shotgun shells were gone but in stores and online. And what was available was expensive ($1.20/rd for 00). 

Sign of the times.... 

Either they will get used or we’ll have a great used gun market next year.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think once things settle down we will have some great buys on used guns.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I think once things settle down we will have some great buys on used guns.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hope so, I am looking for an super reliable concealed carry 22LR for my daughter... Not much, but a confidence builder etc


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Used gun... 

Kinda depends on how used...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Used gun...
> 
> Kinda depends on how used...


Maybe I should've said "previously owned".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

My reloading press has being seeing unprecedented action lately. Took a reloading class on a whim right before Obama, turned out to be one of the best decisions I have made.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought a S&W .40, and my sister bought a Glock 9mm. And she is the kind of girl who had never even picked up a gun before.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Add me to the list of gun purchasers. I just bought a Remington model 700 ADL in .223 with a scope at Wally World today. It was marked down to $79.00. I felt like I stole it when the manager carried it out to my truck for me. Can't wait to clean it and try it out.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I bought a S&W .40, and my sister bought a Glock 9mm. And she is the kind of girl who had never even picked up a gun before.


Best to have firearm you both can interchange ammo with as needed if one runs low in a firefight. Heavy hitting pistols are nice, but follow up accurate rapid succession shots are nicer.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Add my wife to the list except she did it for hunting rabbits. Been some good ones cooked over the BBQ past few times.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I want a 357 Magnum pistol. Just one that works, great reliability etc.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll be curious to see how gun sales go now that Harris has been elected. I picked up a new carry weapon in the Springfield Hellcat last week. I will probably pull the trigger on another 308 in the coming month or so, maybe another AR as well. The evil black rifles will be the first thing heals up Harris and Beto boy toy go after.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

All I have for high power rifles is an M1 garand. Might need a AR10 though..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I want a 357 Magnum pistol. Just one that works, great reliability etc.


Ruger GP100's are reliable and can handle hot loads, so can my security six, but no parts are available


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I love my Ruger GP100


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The 6" full lug GP100 with a Gen 1 Vortex SPARC, and 158 gr LSWC and a hi dose of H110, will pass through cheap amazon steel plates at 20 yards


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> All I have for high power rifles is an M1 garand. Might need a AR10 though..


You are adequately armed.


----------

